# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting that time again Wednesday the 10th March north esat monthly meetanyone fancy a change as not many people are eating how about the Windmill pub about 100yards up th road from the Diner 7:30 start 
Let me know what you think


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make this either. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Stupid shiftwork. Need to get to one soon.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah - should be there for that one fella, let's hope I don't come down with the plague again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

When you say up the road, is that north or south??!!??

I've been faffing on a bit too and done the Auto Union logos properly now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> Yeah - should be there for that one fella, let's hope I don't come down with the plague again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> When you say up the road, is that north or south??!!??
> 
> I've been faffing on a bit too and done the Auto Union logos properly now.


North mate just after the windmills :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like we'll miss this one.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like we'll miss this one.


A new place and a whole 11 quid waiting for you - you must be mad!!! :wink:

Decided to go for it fella so I'll square up with you when I see you or if you have a paypal send me a PM and I'll do it that way if you prefer


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

may be away for this one will let you know, but happy to try up the road


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like we'll miss this one.


  :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we'll miss this one.
> ...


Hi Andy

He made so much profit from the last meet he's probably in Bermuda with Michael Winner :roll: Which venue are we using this time?

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


The Windmill Joe it was Andys idear :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like we'll be there after all  quick shuffle of shifts


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant get mine swapped but i can make next month.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else comming along


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Possibly


----------



## kcabby (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope to make it to this meet, if people will leave me alone (big demand). This will be my first only had the car 3 months & only done 400miles.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kcabby said:


> Hope to make it to this meet, if people will leave me alone (big demand). This will be my first only had the car 3 months & only done 400miles.


Hope you can make it always nice to see new faces


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Is that the place off the A19?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

slg said:


> Is that the place off the A19?


Yes mate are you coming along :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Will depend on what time I finish work. Looks like it's about 60 miles away.


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi folks, new to the TT forum having purchased my first TT, i was wondering what an average North East meet consists of?

Regards

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johny D said:


> Hi folks, new to the TT forum having purchased my first TT, i was wondering what an average North East meet consists of?
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


The monthly meet is just a sit down a drink ( coke  ) and a chat about all things TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Johny D said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, new to the TT forum having purchased my first TT, i was wondering what an average North East meet consists of?
> ...


Plus the chance to buy TTOC goodies :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be there  Might need a hand with my big knob (if it arrives in time)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> I'll be there  Might need a hand with my big knob (if it arrives in time)


Not a problem I have 2 big knobs


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Showoff.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there  Might need a hand with my big knob (if it arrives in time)
> ...


And they say that Nuclear Power is safe :wink:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there  Might need a hand with my big knob (if it arrives in time)
> ...


Ill not know if i can make it untill the day as it will depend on work and how much i get through 

ANDY i see your starting to be nice and offer people help for a 15 min job now 

cough double brake light cough :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Dance171 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TT Boycie said:
> ...


Just offer him a pie and a pint :wink: why do you think we are moving to meet at a pub :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Double brake light mod is eassssyyyyy. 

I might have a look down on Wednesday although you'll have to excuse the "rattley" exhaust, until I can get it sorted at the weekend.

What sort of time... 7pm/7.30?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Double brake light mod is eassssyyyyy.
> 
> I might have a look down on Wednesday although you'll have to excuse the "rattley" exhaust, until I can get it sorted at the weekend.
> 
> What sort of time... 7pm/7.30?


7:30 mate as it says on the first post :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Double brake light mod is eassssyyyyy.
> ...


Didn't see that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance boys and girls


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Aaaarrrgggghhh. Just got in from work ffs  
Next month it is then.....


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The NE Meet at the new venue&#8230;The Windmill&#8230;on the A19.

What a day! Judy and I left home at 10am in glorious sunshine and made our way to Yarm, Scorton, Studley Royal/Fountains Abbey (near Ripon) where we had a nice walk in the National Trust Park. From there we made our way over to Leyburn, Reeth, Cotherstone, Alston and Haydon Bridge. From there we headed towards Newcastle to pick up the A1 and across to the A19 so that we could arrive at The Windmill NE Meet and the rest of the TT boys. Thanks to Tom Tom we arrived at 7.25pm. The highlight of the evening for me was being able to pat Andy's follicly challenged pate, Benny Hill style









The meet lasted longer than usual with plenty of TT-Chat. The girls were in their element, two of the topics being weddings and funerals from what I could tell! Having had very little to eat throughout the day, I overindulged myself and am currently sipping an Alka Seltzer. Still, by 10am we will be on our travels again, taking advantage of the current fine bright spell.

With the strart of the 2010 Grand Prix season this weekend...can it get any better?
Joe








(Some say I was born to drive and entered this world wearing a lead-filled welly)


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Much better venue, menu looked good, food looked better, £2.00 for a big, big bowl of chips. Excellent selection. Could do with cctv in the car park, and better lighting.   
Philip


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> Much better venue, menu looked good, food looked better, £2.00 for a big, big bowl of chips. Excellent selection. Could do with cctv in the car park, and better lighting.
> Philip


I think we will use the Windmill for the light summer nights and the OK Diner for the dark winter nights :idea:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That's me just got home from Leyburn, sorry I couldn't make it - meeting started much later than expected.

There are some cracking roads round that part of the country - i came home tonight leaving Leyburn via the A684 until it branched off on to the B6259 up to Nateby, then cut across on the A685 to reach the M6 - great fun! Only thing I need now is a better handling car as the barge is too big for those roads. Some of them are just like being on a roller coaster 

Hope i'm still down that way for the next one and if anyone else is passing through Leyburn let me know.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> That's me just got home from Leyburn, sorry I couldn't make it - meeting started much later than expected.
> 
> There are some cracking roads round that part of the country - i came home tonight leaving Leyburn via the A684 until it branched off on to the B6259 up to Nateby, then cut across on the A685 to reach the M6 - great fun! Only thing I need now is a better handling car as the barge is too big for those roads. Some of them are just like being on a roller coaster
> 
> Hope i'm still down that way for the next one and if anyone else is passing through Leyburn let me know.


Where on earth would anyone be going to be passing through the middle of nowhere ?? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew, B roads are not the middle of nowhere, they are the centre of the universe 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS ...as are A Roads followed by three and especially four digits :wink:

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Another good meet. Was nice meeting some new faces and seeing some new cars. Even some nice mk2's 

Enjoyed the drive out.


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

When will the next meeting be?

We are collecting our TTRS next week from Kent and having to drive all the way back to the North East - such hardship :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We have a meet every second Wednesday of the month


----------

